# How amazing is candeling!



## ClaireC (Oct 23, 2017)

So my first batch of incubator eggies are on day 12 and gosh I am loving watching them grow and develop! I am going to do my best to leave them alone til day 18 now and I will do a quick candle before I get them out of the turner and lock them down.

I got this video tonight. Ahhh so amazing!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BaqpyeoF9fU%2F/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool! I love candling. Egg looks nice and healthy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing that heart beat going on is amazing. I almost dropped the egg the first time I saw it.


----------

